# Carb Adjustment?



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

Folks: I have several John Deere ST27s (Murray) a John Deere 826 (25 years old or older?) a newer 828 like model (Built by Ariens) and 2 Ariens 12-15+ year old 34 inchers that could all benefit from a carb adjustment. (One or two may actually need a carb replacement) My question is - What is the correct way to tune/adjust one? There appears to be 2 or 3 screws on the carbs for adjusting. What does what?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

There are actually 4 screws.

High speed mixture on the bottom of the bowl.
Low speed mixture on the side of the carb.

A second on the side that controls how far the carb butterfly will close. This sets the min RPM.

Another somewhere on the throttle linkage that controls the stop for the max RPM.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

Thank you


----------

